# Incontri: Cattivik&tebe



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

*PARLA LEI
**Tebe*
(conversazione via mail)

*Tebe*
Ma si dai...tanto se dobbiamo fare la cena con Dark e Monsieur...vedo se riesco a fare una scappata al centro commerciale lunedi..magari ci vediamo per un caffè
*Cattivik*
Ok, sono nei paraggi tra l'altro i motel non fanno nemmeno il ponte...
*Tebe*
E smettila di broccolare, che motel e motel...sono una fedele all'amante...
*Cattivik*
Nel caso...Ma Gelmy è broccolabile? Dark mi ha detto che non sono il tuo tipo e se non sono nemmeno il tuo magari la Gelmy...
*Tebe*
Ma che fai, ne broccoli quattro a volta? Minchia! ma che gusti hai? Mi chiedi se Gelmy è broccolabile? ma da quello che scrivo ti sembra broccolabile?
*Cattivik*
Ok lo confesso. Sono un broccolatore compulsivo. Ci vediamo a mezzogiorno li allora. Porta il cameltoe e le microtette.
*Tebe*
Porto una magnum. Per abbatterti.

Con queste premesse (Dark..Monsieur, l'ho fatto per voi. Se si rivelava un pazzo? Beh...si è rivelato un pazzo ma nella norma del blog, niente che non si possa affrontare, a parte quando si è messo a broccolare la donna delle pulizie del centro commerciale, poi una vecchietta di 92 anni, poi...)
Dicevo. Con queste premesse stamattina mi sono messa in macchina per andare a conoscere Cattivik.
Appuntamento fuori dal centro commerciale, all'entrata.


Arrivo. Non noto nessuno che possa essere vagamente riconducibile alla foto.
Mi dico. Avrò sbagliato entrata?
Sento fischiarmi dietro.
Penso- Che coglioni...-
Ma mi giro perchè...un dubbio.
Che sia il broccolatore folle di Boston Cattivik?
No. Non vedo nessuno somigliante.
Tiro dritto e -Tebe?-
Mi giro.
E si. Cattivik.
-Potresti anche guardarmi in faccia prima di fissare le mie microtette.- gli dico subito.
Si scusa, ci "baciamo" e a prendere il caffè.
Parliamo. Ridiamo. Spettegoliamo del forum. Del blog. 
Arrivano il caffè e il suo succo di frutta, lui chiede subito il numero di telefono alla barista io gli do una scoppola lui  sorride e chiede scusa.
Continuiamo a parlare e ridacchiare come due quindicenni cranio.


Dopo mezz'ora di chiacchiere e risate ci siamo diretti all'uscita perchè...Voglia sigaretta.
Ci avviamo e Cattivik...si è messo ad inseguire una signora con carrello offrendosi di caricarle la spesa in macchina se fosse andato con lui, dopo che aveva finito con me, a prendere qualcosa da bere.
L'ho di nuovo recuperato, ho chiesto scusa alla signora mettendola al corrente che era affetto da broccolamento compulsivo, che oggi aveva dimenticato le sue medicine, ma ci avrei pensato io.
Gli ho sussurrato all'orecchio Cameltoe e lui finalmente mi ha seguito.


Fuori dal centro commerciale altre risate, altre cose un pò più serie e poi.
-E' stato davvero un piacere conoscerti Cattivik. Sei esattamente come traspari da quello che scrivi.-
-Piacere mio Tebe e anche tu. Decisamente. Allora andiamo al Motel?-

*PARLA LUI*
*Cattivik*


Quanti centri commerciali ci sono qui... solo questo... verifichiamo di nuovo... in interdet... Si l'unico... Aspettiamo...

Entrata.. solo questa... dunque o qui o qui...

Quella non è lei porta una terza...

Quella nemmeno non ha il cameltoe

Quella no è seconda scarsa coppa C

No no scusi non mi picchi la prego non stavo fissando le tette a sua moglie... è che aspetto una che ha le microtette... No non ho detto che sua moglie ha le microtette...

Quella no ha i capelli in ordine...

Quella mi pare stordita come si deve... mi fissa ma non mi caga di striscio... scusi signorina... ma dove va?... Tebe!

E' lei si volta... Penso.. questa mattina si è alzata tardi e si è scordata di mettersi le microtette... però che flap flap...

Bacio bacio... No Tebe non illuderti non il mio pacco è il cellulare un vecchio modello un poco ingombrante...

Caffè... e succo... si sa mai che poi mi servano energie... (illuso)

Tebe... no al signore non interssa sapere di te e manager in ufficio... non vedi che ha 80 anni se continui gli viene un colpo al cuore!!!

No Tebe non puoi chiedere alla direzione di sostiuire il messaggio sul pannello degli sconti in corso con il racconto della tua "riunione" ristretta con manager...

Sigaretta.... ok andiamo fuori.... No Tebe non serve che spieghi alla signora mimando con la sigaretta come hai fatto con Manager...

Chiacchere tante... Tebe è come la leggi... diretta.. pazza quanto basta... simpatica... ironica (con le micro tette... però sul camel toe non so dire... aveva jeans startegici anticameltoe)

Si scherza e ci si racconta un poco... 

Il tempo passa... è tardi.. disdico la prenotazione della mega suite al motel faccio togliere lo champagne dal frigo... sarà per la prox volta...

Però ora mi sorge un dubbio... mi ha salutato con un "addio"... nessuna ha un contatto di Gelmy... mi è restata lei... dark ha già detto che non sono il suo tipo...


----------



## darkside (30 Aprile 2012)

allora avevo capito bene? Cattivik è un broccolatore folle!!!!
se me lo aveste chiesto io oggi ero in ufficio ed ero in macchina......:incazzato::incazzato:
vorrà dire che adesso ci incontreremo io e monsieur e poi vedremo se fare questa cena a 4....


----------



## Cattivik (30 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1806 ha detto:
			
		

> allora avevo capito bene? Cattivik è un broccolatore folle!!!!
> se me lo aveste chiesto io oggi ero in ufficio ed ero in macchina......:incazzato::incazzato:
> vorrà dire che adesso ci incontreremo io e monsieur e poi vedremo se fare questa cena a 4....


dark... due in colpo solo... sono giù di allenamento.. e poi in macchina ho una sola camicia di forza...


Cattivik

P.S. Ti avevo detto di farmi sapere quando andavi al lavoro in auto....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Aprile 2012)

Catty, ragazzo mio, ti avevo chiesto di non approfittare troppo della mia lontananza, non di giocarti ogni chance, di immolarti sull'altare dello sfighesimo estremista ortodosso! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1808 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, ragazzo mio, ti avevo chiesto di non approfittare troppo della mia lontananza, non di giocarti ogni chance, di immolarti sull'altare dello sfighesimo estremista ortodosso! :rotfl:


Guarda Monsieur una roba impressionante! Un broccolatore senza vergogna alcuna! Adesso mi manda le mail anonime minmacciandomi il cameltoe!!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1806 ha detto:
			
		

> allora avevo capito bene? Cattivik è un broccolatore folle!!!!
> se me lo aveste chiesto io oggi ero in ufficio ed ero in macchina......:incazzato::incazzato:
> vorrà dire che adesso ci incontreremo io e monsieur e poi vedremo se fare questa cena a 4....


Cazzo Dark...colpa di Cattivik!


----------



## Cattivik (30 Aprile 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt1808 ha detto:
			
		

> Catty, ragazzo mio, ti avevo chiesto di non approfittare troppo della mia lontananza, non di giocarti ogni chance, di immolarti sull'altare dello sfighesimo estremista ortodosso! :rotfl:


Quando al fame batte batte...

Cattivik

P.S. Devo forse rileggermi qualche post *scritto *come si deve...


----------



## Cattivik (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1809 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda Monsieur una roba impressionante! Un broccolatore senza vergogna alcuna! Adesso mi manda le mail anonime minmacciandomi il cameltoe!!!


Ma se sei tu che sei tutta su di giri perchè pensi che ho il pipino extra e che vibra pure!!!

Io ho cercato in tutti i modi di farti capire che era il mio cellulare.... 

Cattivik

P.S. Comunque ho una buona tariffa allinclusive


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

Embè???

Tebe insomma, speravo in una descrizione dell'ultimo dei broccolatorì!
Com'è? Alto? Moro? Colore occhi? Dimensioni pacco? Il motel com'era?


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt1813 ha detto:
			
		

> Embè???
> 
> Tebe insomma, speravo in una descrizione dell'ultimo dei broccolatorì!
> Com'è? Alto? Moro? Colore occhi? Dimensioni pacco? Il motel com'era?


Alto, moro, occhi chiari...dimensioni pacco io dico notevoli ma lui insiste che era il cellulare del 1985, quindi non so...
Al motel, appena siamo arrivati in camera, mi sono girata per dirgli "Si sono tutta tua" ma lui era già nella camera a fianco a broccolare la tipa che stava rifacendo la stanza...


Ho tentato di broccolare allora il tipo a cui cattivik aveva broccolato la tipa ma mi sono accorta che non era il mio tipo.
Allora mi sono guardata un porno in camera da sola ubriacandomi e svuotando il frigo bar.
Il solito insomma...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (30 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt1814 ha detto:
			
		

> Alto, moro, occhi chiari...dimensioni pacco io dico notevoli ma lui insiste che era il cellulare del 1985, quindi non so...
> Al motel, appena siamo arrivati in camera, mi sono girata per dirgli "Si sono tutta tua" ma lui era già nella camera a fianco a broccolare la tipa che stava rifacendo la stanza...
> 
> 
> ...


Per colpa tua ho commesso per la prima volta il grosso errore che un traditore seriale non deve mai commettere... ho dovuto pagare con le carte di credito.... nota LE carte di credito... una sola non è bastata!!!!

Che poi... si ti sei voltata per dirmi che ero tua... però cazzo!!!! Potevi ricordarti di portare il duplicato della chiave delle mutande di ghisa... ve bhe che sono un tutto fare ma sono stati categorici all'ingresso... niente fiamma ossidrica se no parte l'allarme incendio!!!

Se andavo di lima eravamo ancora al motel!!!

Cattivik


----------



## geko (30 Aprile 2012)

Tutto questo solo perché sostieni io sia troppo giovane?? (affranto).


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt1816 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto questo solo perché sostieni io sia troppo giovane?? (affranto).


Ma no Harlock..ma cosa ti viene in mente...lo sai che sono semi pedofila e sostengo da sempre che gallina vecchia fa buon brodo, ma devo tenere alto il mio profilo da cattiva ragazza e quindi broccolo quelli un pò passati come Cattivik...
Lo sai che ti lovvo e flap flap e....slurp...
(stasera a letto senza cena perchè ANCORA,  ieri ti sei sbagliato con i nodi e mi ha dovuto liberare il vicino. Io sono stufa te lo dico. Smetti di vedere Raflesia perchè è lei che ti invornisce. )


----------



## darkside (2 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt1816 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto questo solo perché sostieni io sia troppo giovane?? (affranto).


giovane? quanto giovane...???


----------



## geko (2 Maggio 2012)

darkside;bt1838 ha detto:
			
		

> giovane? quanto giovane...???


5 anni! :mrgreen:

Tranquillissime, sono maggiorenne eh: ho il 3 davanti!


----------



## darkside (2 Maggio 2012)

geko;bt1845 ha detto:
			
		

> 5 anni! :mrgreen:
> 
> Tranquillissime, sono maggiorenne eh: ho il 3 davanti!


mmmmmmmm.......... interessante......:cooldue:


----------

